# DigitalOcean keeping busy



## D. Strout (Sep 11, 2014)

Another month, another location. A third location in Amsterdam, again with IPv6. I'm starting to doubt they'll update any of their old locations - just launch new ones on their new 1.5 codebase.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't get it. What good is having 3 different locations in the same city if they are all below sea level?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 11, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I don't get it. What good is having 3 different locations in the same city if they are all below sea level?


haha.  Loads of Laughter right there.



D. Strout said:


> Another month, another location. A third location in Amsterdam, again with IPv6. I'm starting to doubt they'll update any of their old locations - just launch new ones on their new 1.5 codebase.


I think their mentality is that because they have such high turnover rates (I mean they basically advertised it in a sense that you can only run it a month at a time if you want) they don't feel that the nodes in each location are "at max capacity"


----------



## Taronyu (Sep 11, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I don't get it. What good is having 3 different locations in the same city if they are all below sea level?


I think there is a higher chance that New York gets bombed than Amsterdam gets flooded.


----------



## expertvm (Sep 11, 2014)

D. Strout, Don't touch when things aren't broken =)


----------



## splitice (Sep 11, 2014)

Personally I think they will do it eventually just to reduce the overhead of running different systems, customers asking to enable unsupported network features via support ticket, etc.

They will probably do it once they settle on an infrastructure and stop producing new features (e.g IPv6) at the rate they are currently.

Just my 2c, I couldn't care either way - I am happy in AMS2.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 11, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> I think there is a higher chance that New York gets bombed than Amsterdam gets flooded.


Well, NYC got flooded by some hurricane last year... Ok, at least some data centers were flooded at the basement level and were left without generators or without fuel for the generators.

What do you think would happen if a similar hurricane hit Amsterdam? And with the weather changes lately... who knows.


----------



## Taronyu (Sep 11, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Well, NYC got flooded by some hurricane last year... Ok, at least some data centers were flooded at the basement level and were left without generators or without fuel for the generators.
> 
> What do you think would happen if a similar hurricane hit Amsterdam? And with the weather changes lately... who knows.


It will be 1 big disaster, true, because Amsterdam isn't prepared for it because we don't get them. (yet)

But a hurricane and a flood is something totally different. The Dutch are one of the best dam makers in the world, so Amsterdam getting flooded is unlikely. (not impossible tough)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> But a hurricane and a flood is something totally different.


As someone that has lived in Louisiana for some time and ridden out several hurricanes now, I call BS on that statement >_>

I can't think of any landed hurricane that didn't bring disastrous flooding in its wake.  If you _did_ happen to get a hurricane, you'll quickly find that dams aren't that great when they start trapping in the excess water the storm brought with it.


----------



## Taronyu (Sep 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> As someone that has lived in Louisiana for some time and ridden out several hurricanes now, I call BS on that statement >_>
> 
> I can't think of any landed hurricane that didn't bring disastrous flooding in its wake.  If you _did_ happen to get a hurricane, you'll quickly find that dams aren't that great when they start trapping in the excess water the storm brought with it.


As someone that has lived in the Netherlands for some time we never had a flood that included a hurricane. I'm not saying it will never happen but I think it is highly unlikely.

However we are going offtopic here,


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 11, 2014)

The expansion from these guy's is amazing. I love reading there PR releases! 

I would too like to see something closer to the UK as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 11, 2014)

Floods don't include hurricanes - hurricanes include floods 

Think of it less as the type of flooding you're familiar with, and more that the hurricane is pushing an ungodly amount of water inland as it comes to shore, as well as dumping an equivalent amount as precipitation.  But, like you said, you're in NL and haven't experienced a hurricane there, and I'm in LA and haven't been to the Netherlands;  so we're pretty much both just speculating :3


----------



## Francisco (Sep 11, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> The expansion from these guy's is amazing. I love reading there PR releases!
> 
> I would too like to see something closer to the UK as well.


Didn't they launch a London location or am I mental?

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if some of their roll outs were in locations that were way too expensive so they roll these new ones and simply depool the older locations over time to phase them out. Since their whole business model is 'quickly spin up & down VMs in a matter of seconds', technically a location will clear out pretty quick.

I can't see them wanting to stick around in downtown NYC given Google has bumped prices on renewals/simply not renewed contracts.

I linked this back when we migrated to Jersey and I think (the first 10 seconds) it fits well here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxirs7VGrGU

They might keep some of their stuff so they can keep the 'Made in NYC' rep/tag line but yeah.

Francisco


----------



## Taronyu (Sep 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Floods don't include hurricanes - hurricanes include floods
> 
> Think of it less as the type of flooding you're familiar with, and more that the hurricane is pushing an ungodly amount of water inland as it comes to shore, as well as dumping an equivalent amount as precipitation.  But, like you said, you're in NL and haven't experienced a hurricane there, and I'm in LA and haven't been to the Netherlands;  so we're pretty much both just speculating :3


When people say 'floods' to me I'm not thinking about a hurricane, I think you are. 

Anyways, lets just say it both sucks when it happens haha


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Didn't they launch a London location or am I mental?
> 
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if some of their roll outs were in locations that were way too expensive so they roll these new ones and simply depool the older locations over time to phase them out. Since their whole business model is 'quickly spin up & down VMs in a matter of seconds', technically a location will clear out pretty quick.
> ...


If they did I completely missed this!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 11, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> If they did I completely missed this!


https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-london-region/

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> The expansion from these guy's is amazing. I love reading there PR releases!
> 
> I would too like to see something closer to the UK as well.


Expansion is lighting up new rackspace, not really hard... They have vulture capital money to burn - lots of it.   Pretty easy to launch new DCs and locations quarterly, skids accomplish such rollouts with allowance money per se.

DO is stagnating sort of.  I expected more / new features by now with DO.  I like the concept, but not the investors and their stances on other things, which could lead to valid issues with an outfit like DO.  [i need to read all of DO's policy crud for account holders / customers].

As far as DO staying in NYC proper, I fail to see the benefit really outside of ego stroking.  It's not like they are targetting any Wall Street type business.   The extra milliseconds being in Jersey or a giant piece of many states nearby really isn't much to add to things.  Three NYC locations they've done, meh.

And the Terminal space DO is supposedly in and Google bought, it's a many tenant building.  Huge.   UNsure if Google is directly dealing with DO.   Very likely they are not [hoping not since that's an icky sort of oddness perhaps longer term].


----------



## Dylan (Sep 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> They might keep some of their stuff so they can keep the 'Made in NYC' rep/tag line but yeah.


Oh, they get to use that because their offices are in New York. Their first (NYC1) datacenter isn't in NY proper, either, but North Bergen, NJ (Equinix NY7).

 





drmike said:


> UNsure if Google is directly dealing with DO.   Very likely they are not [hoping not since that's an icky sort of oddness perhaps longer term].


DO's with Telx there.


----------



## accident (Sep 11, 2014)

No need to speculate, the additional physical locations is because the old locations ran out of rack space and we can't expand them to the size needed.   Don't read that wrong, our space isn't full, their space is.    We expand out existing locations as space becomes available in each location. 

And yes we do have a datacenter just outside London if you missed it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 12, 2014)

accident said:


> No need to speculate, the additional physical locations is because the old locations ran out of rack space and we can't expand them to the size needed.   Don't read that wrong, our space isn't full, their space is.    We expand out existing locations as space becomes available in each location.
> 
> And yes we do have a datacenter just outside London if you missed it.


I'm assuming you're working for DO?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 12, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> If they did I completely missed this!


I'm using DO London for somebody else's site, very nice.


----------



## D. Strout (Sep 12, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'm assuming you're working for DO?


His profile says "Networking Team at DigitalOcean".


----------



## accident (Sep 13, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> His profile says "Networking Team at DigitalOcean".


Yes, the profile is accurate and I'm with DigitalOcean.


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2014)

accident said:


> Yes, the profile is accurate and I'm with DigitalOcean.


Welcome to you @accident and glad to have you here on vpsBoard!


----------

